# How are you?



## giberian

Hello,

WR-dictionary translates "how are you?" to: *잘 지내세요**?*


I'd like to know how transcribe this into Roman alphabet. I tried but I'm not sure if this would be a valid option: *chael-chi nae-se-yo?* 

Do question marks exist in Korean scripture?

Thanks a lot for your help!
Giberian


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I am quite curious too, but there seem to be quite a lot of ways to 'romanise' Hangeul.

I use this webiste (MCT romanisation), and the result was: jal ji-nae-se-yo. 
No idea if that MCT is widely accepted or not, but it serves my purposes .

Any which way, as far as I know, ㅏ (in 잘) is normally transcribed as 'a'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## myosotisx3

*잘 지내세요
*
*Jal ji nae se yo*
or
*Jal jee nae se yo*

I can only romanize two ways. Hope that helps.


----------



## giberian

Thank you very much, myosotisx3 and Frank06!


----------



## branchsnapper

People do use a lot of ways, but in the ROK the way Frank06 romanized it is taking firm hold. The only reason to do otherwise is perhaps if you are writing about North Korea, or you really need to give people unfamiliar with the language a chance to pronounce correctly. The sysyem isn't that good for that.

Yes, there are question marks.


----------

